# Leaking Coupling (with screen) - Not Sure What This Is



## cam540 (Jul 9, 2020)

I posted a couple of days ago about troubleshooting some pressure inconsistencies with my sprinkler system. Yesterday I cut my lawn and noticed a thicker green patch of grass where there's no sprinkler head. I dug up the area to take a look a found this and I'm not sure what it is. Looks like some kind of outlet with a screen. It's leaking. What's the purpose of this and is this normal.

Edit: Figured out it's an auto freeze drain valve and this is probably normal.

Note: there's more water from spraying off the dirt.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Here you go. Sorry you had to wait for so long for a response. It's just an automatic drain valve. They are meant to let water out after it's turned off. I don't like them, but it's fine.


----------

